# New from Belfast



## apparition (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi i've just joined the message board and wanted to say hi to all you local girls. Things here seem different and so much more cosy than the rest of the U.K. 

As you can see from my signature - DH and I have been trying for 2 years after waiting for just the right time to start a family - it was so important to us to be ready for our baby but stupidly never imagined we would have trouble. I read lots of books on pre-conception to get it right and give our baby the best start but it has been a struggle accepting that it didn't help. 

I am now on my third cycle of 50mg clomid and have had bad tiredness and bouts of being emotional   although these seem to be getting easier with each cycle.

I have been doing tai chi and meditation to help with the stress which I really recommend. 
How do you NOT have it on your mind 24/7? Any advice?

I'm going to try to check in a least twice a week - I am trying not to dwell on the baby issue too much - do you get tried to of people saying that if you stopped trying so hard it might happen? It is the latest straw I'm clutching at!

Thanks for the listening ear!


----------



## Starsky** (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Apparition, this is an excellent site to, if nothing else feel sane and normal. I recently got a BFN after my second cycle of ICSI at the Royal (first one was abandonded due to poor stimulation). Why dont you join the N.Ireland thread on this board as there are lots of girls fronm all over N.I who are at various stages of pregnancy ,tx or in between and we are a friendly bunch who offer care and support. Look forward to maybe meeting you over there.
Starkyxx


----------



## SallyL (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi, this is the first time I've posted on this site.  I had failed stimulation a few months ago and was advised not to try IVF again.  We paid for the cycle at Origin and before starting the treatment my FSH was 11.6.  I was just wondering what advice you were given and when you tried again, I take it you had a better response?


----------



## Starsky** (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi SallyL  sorry to hear of your recent experience . Personally I had tried IUI three times before ICSI and had always responded well (in fact one month I over stimulated). So for us it was such a shock when I failed to stimulate as this was something we thought we would not have to worry about. On our recent cycle my dosage was increased and I got five eggs and two went on to fertilize but this resulted in a BFN. We have had our follow up appt and we hopefully will be cycling in a few months and my dosage is being increased again to hopefully get more eggs. Have  Origin give you a reason why you cant cycle again? And have you ever had a second opinion on this, if you have any questions or just fancy a chat feel free to ask away and as  i said to Apparition why dont you join the NI site as there is lots of support and the girls are really friendly. 
Lots of Love Starskyxx


----------



## Barbara (Jun 12, 2002)

Hi SallyL

Just read your post and saw your comment re your FSH.  Have you read anything or tried Agnus Castus (a herb) which has shown good results a lowering FSH.

When I cycled my FSH was 10.5 at the highest and rising.  My GP did not appreciate the rising issue and gave me no support but after reading bits and bobs and I then tried Agnus Castus (as well as the Marilyn Glenville regime detailed in her book The Natural Guide to Infertility) and the combination seemed to work for us.

Good luck.

Barbara


----------



## SallyL (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Barbara

Thanks for the support.  I have tried Agnus Cactus and my last FSH was 8.7.  But when I went for my review the consultant felt it would be foolish to try again.  I'm on the nhs waiting list in the Royal and she felt it worth trying again if it was free, but not to pay £4000.  When I rang the Royal a few weeks ago I was number 30, but on ringing again had moved to number 78.  My DH is very sensible and says we should wait as we were given a less than 5% chance of responding a second time, but I'll be 39 this year and feel I've already wasted months due to mis information about waiting lists.  

Any advice would be welcome.

Thanks

Sallyl


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi, I'm new to FF , but not new to treatment. Ive also been advised by Origin not to continue treatment, due to poor response on two IV cycles. I'm 37 and my fsh at the time of treatment was 11. Its very frustrating when your body won,t  work! I'm currently using my nhs cycle , but am not expecting any better outcome. We are going down the  DE route in October, at least this way we have a chance. I totally understand what you are going through and  wish you lots of luck in your quest for success.                Shelly J


----------

